# Which winch for my Honda Rancher?



## Otis (Feb 7, 2009)

All the winch threads on here are old, so lets re-visit the issue. I am needing a winch for my'05 Honda Rancher 4X4. I don't think I need to spend $500 on a Warn, I am sure they are good, but how often will I use my winch? I use my ATV for hunting, the winch may never get used, but I want it just in case. Also, how hard are they to install?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Feb 7, 2009)

i have a warn 2500 on my grizzly. dont leave home without it


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 8, 2009)

x2 i have it on both my arctic cats. best winch hands down


----------



## thomasr (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a 1500 Super Winch on my Honda...wish I  had gotten 2500.  The 1500 just seems to strain too much on the rare occasion I do use.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 8, 2009)

i have a 2500LB Warn on my 08 Rubicon. i've owned three 4 wheelers in my life. all were Honda's and all had Warn's on them. sure you can get another brand, such as Gorrilla for example. but when/if it breaks or something goes wrong with it, watch how the other companies run away from you and make up excuses not to take care of you. i had a problem with my warn shorting out on my Rancher. took it to the dealer to get fixed. it got fixed alright, Warn sent a brand new one overnight no questions asked. the dealer sent the broken one back to Warn. i never paid one red cent, and i'm sure the dealer didnt because they would have charged me if they had. this was 2 years after owning it too, so i know the warranty had to be out by then. get a Warn. either pay now, or prepare to pay later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2009)

Hard headed ain't ya boy, just don't want to listen to ole Quack, so I'm gonna say it...TOLD YOU SO!!!!


----------



## Otis (Feb 8, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard headed ain't ya boy, just don't want to listen to ole Quack, so I'm gonna say it...TOLD YOU SO!!!!


 

I just can't see $400 for a motor that is activated by contacts, 1 hp at best and pulls 500 lbs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> I just can't see $400 for a motor that is activated by contacts, 1 hp at best and pulls 500 lbs.



You'll "see it" when your bogged up to the headlights and your el cheapo winch don't work.


----------



## Otis (Feb 9, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You'll "see it" when your bogged up to the headlights and your el cheapo winch don't work.


 
we will see. I spent $200 on a Venom V4000. All the reviews on different sites were good. Who knows, it might be me pulling you out of the sludge!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> we will see. I spent $200 on a Venom V4000. All the reviews on different sites were good. Who knows, it might be me pulling you out of the sludge!



A Venom??  That ones gonna bite ya.  All the mounts come with it too?


----------



## apache61 (Feb 9, 2009)

Check out www.motoalliance.com they have the Viper Cassics 2500 $64.99, 3000 $69.99, 4000 $109.99 - comes with mounting plate, wire harnes, handle bar switch, cable, ect. They also have higher end water proff ect. and have Honda kits.


----------



## Lance111 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Gorilla 2500*

I replaced a warn with a gorilla 2500. My promo yammie warn got submerged in mud a few times and it was done. I could not stomach the expense of a waterproof warn, so I have the Gorilla which is waterproof. $100 cheaper and it has worked when needed. Good luck


----------



## love to hunt (Feb 16, 2009)

I 2nd on that gorilla I have an 8000 waterproof on my truck and I've used it about 25 times now to pull myself and others out... not problem whatsoever.  You can get them cheap on ebay


----------

